# Have Graves but FIN says hashi's?



## Miss Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if Hashimotos can appear as graves in FIN results? I have had iodine radiation 23 years Ago for graves. Now two nodules. The needle biopsy results on complex one offered differential of "Hashimotos thyroiditis or a degenerating adanomatiod nodule". My understanding is that graves and hashis not the same. "Hurthle cell changes are also present" so I am wondering if that may be a telling sign of cancer, since I don't actually have hashis. I have Appt w/ surgeon next week! Going crazy waiting! Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Mouse said:


> Does anyone know if Hashimotos can appear as graves in FIN results? I have had iodine radiation 23 years Ago for graves. Now two nodules. The needle biopsy results on complex one offered differential of "Hashimotos thyroiditis or a degenerating adanomatiod nodule". My understanding is that graves and hashis not the same. "Hurthle cell changes are also present" so I am wondering if that may be a telling sign of cancer, since I don't actually have hashis. I have Appt w/ surgeon next week! Going crazy waiting! Thank you ahead of time.


Hi there!! To my knowledge, FNA can identify Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's but Graves' is Clinical diagnosis meaning that the patient must have one out of the four listed:

Exophthalmos, goiter, thyrotoxicosis and pretibial myxedema. This is per Dr. Robert Graves' back in the 1800's.

Apparently, your radiation was not complete (I had 3 RAI) and your thyroid has gone on to do it's thing.

Cancer could be an issue at this point and by the way, there are Hurthle Cells that are indigenous to cancer as well so the pathologist has to be up on this stuff.

Many who have Hashimoto's do go on to have Grave's. Actually they are "sisters in the hood."

And either can go on to become cancer.
Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

When next week is your appt. w/the surgeon? This can be upsetting; not knowing. I hope it is good news but it sure sounds to me like no matter what, the gland has to come out.

What do you think?


----------



## Miss Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for the reply : ) 
THanks for the great info too! So many things I question and researching just turns up bad news for me. I seem to always fall in the small margin. Like how many people do you know have had scarlet fever? I got it when I was 23! The list just goes on and on....
THe surgeon Appt went ok. He said he would take out tumors and follow thyroid around and check for more signs of trouble, and go from there. He put a urgent stamp on my case but suggested I enjoy the summer and have surgery when kids go back to school. He said do not wait any longer than six months! I found that curious. I asked him about the hurthle cells and he said that the fact I had atypical cells was more the reason for removal. I said but aren't hurhle cells a worry? He said yes I replied that i had a double reason, he agreed. I am scheduled for Aug 31 that's next week! I am so nervous! 
My biggest worry at the moment is I broke 2 caps in the last 2 months and Doc says they have to come out prior to surgery. The dentist found another absess so that makes three teeth to be removed tomorrow!!! I am as scared and mad about that as I am about the thyroid surgery!!! So I will only get one week to recover from that. So upsetting. 
Also I want to add that I had two RAI's 23 years ago and ultrasound says I have very little thyroid left. So yes you were right enough left to do it's thing!
My phone Appt with surgeon is in the morning. I am hoping to get a few more questions anwered but he is so nice he doesn't seen to want to upset me. I just want it straight- why can't they just do that?
I appreciate this forum so much. Going through all this is very isolating so it is nice to share and get advice and maybe help someone else in the future with our real stories! Wish me luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Mouse said:


> Thank you for the reply : )
> THanks for the great info too! So many things I question and researching just turns up bad news for me. I seem to always fall in the small margin. Like how many people do you know have had scarlet fever? I got it when I was 23! The list just goes on and on....
> THe surgeon Appt went ok. He said he would take out tumors and follow thyroid around and check for more signs of trouble, and go from there. He put a urgent stamp on my case but suggested I enjoy the summer and have surgery when kids go back to school. He said do not wait any longer than six months! I found that curious. I asked him about the hurthle cells and he said that the fact I had atypical cells was more the reason for removal. I said but aren't hurhle cells a worry? He said yes I replied that i had a double reason, he agreed. I am scheduled for Aug 31 that's next week! I am so nervous!
> My biggest worry at the moment is I broke 2 caps in the last 2 months and Doc says they have to come out prior to surgery. The dentist found another absess so that makes three teeth to be removed tomorrow!!! I am as scared and mad about that as I am about the thyroid surgery!!! So I will only get one week to recover from that. So upsetting.
> ...


OMG! I am so so sorry! About the surgery; about your precious teeth!! Hard to believe you had 2 RAI and now have suspicious nodules? I had 3 RAI and I "have" been worried for years now.

Thank goodness you have such a good doctor though; what a blessing in the midst of all this stress!!

Please keep us informed if you will; you may save someone else's life by doing so.


----------



## Miss Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and the concern ( big hug ) the dental surgery went as good as it could go. The new upper and lower partial plates are what really bothering me. Cant eat and I can't talk right. crying all the time because of the big Metal claps are visible and ugly! First I was having to deal with a scar on my neck now I can't smile with out 5 clasps showing! Talk a bout a big fat lesson in vanity! The vicodine making me crazy grumpy and tired. I wait as long as I can to take it but pain too much! I started this post two days ago and now I can't even put in lower partial it hurts so much. This is just to much to deal with in a normal life even worse now I am counting down to four days till surgery! 
My only advise to anyone that may have just been diagnosed with a nodule, please take care of dental work ASAP so you don't have to deal with it at the last moment. In my case, my two teeth broke a few weeks apart so I couldn't help it. But I have been guilty of putting off dental work plenty of times in the past!
Too bad I can't wear a scarf around my mouth! Lol!
hugs3---Andros, I once tested positive for lupus in new Zealand then negative back here in California. Have you heard of a persons titres changing from time to time? The values the same in both labs. I was pretty sick back then and they couldn't say why and wouldn't confirm the lupus diagnosis. My titre was 80. Just curious, I see you have it and thought you may know something about that. Thank you. :hugs:
Did any of you struggle with signing the do not resuscitate ? Every since I saw that on my papers I can't get it out of my head! Might be nice to let my number come up. 
I'm going to be 47 in 2 months and I am pretty tired of being sick. 
Sorry for sounding depressing, it's just how I feel, I am a no nonsense kind of person. I hate drama. Which is why I can say that here - and not to my friends. I'm not looking for sympathy, just some honest replies. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Mouse said:


> Thanks for the reply and the concern ( big hug ) the dental surgery went as good as it could go. The new upper and lower partial plates are what really bothering me. Cant eat and I can't talk right. crying all the time because of the big Metal claps are visible and ugly! First I was having to deal with a scar on my neck now I can't smile with out 5 clasps showing! Talk a bout a big fat lesson in vanity! The vicodine making me crazy grumpy and tired. I wait as long as I can to take it but pain too much! I started this post two days ago and now I can't even put in lower partial it hurts so much. This is just to much to deal with in a normal life even worse now I am counting down to four days till surgery!
> My only advise to anyone that may have just been diagnosed with a nodule, please take care of dental work ASAP so you don't have to deal with it at the last moment. In my case, my two teeth broke a few weeks apart so I couldn't help it. But I have been guilty of putting off dental work plenty of times in the past!
> Too bad I can't wear a scarf around my mouth! Lol!
> hugs3---Andros, I once tested positive for lupus in new Zealand then negative back here in California. Have you heard of a persons titres changing from time to time? The values the same in both labs. I was pretty sick back then and they couldn't say why and wouldn't confirm the lupus diagnosis. My titre was 80. Just curious, I see you have it and thought you may know something about that. Thank you. :hugs:
> ...


Yes; at one time my Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 were through the roof but barely if at all detectable now. I aim to keep it that way too. Keeping my TSH suppressed helps that a LOT!

Tch!

I am having Osseous surgery on 9/7 and I have to tell you that I have done my very very best with dental care all my life and especially so because I knew that w/Graves's, Sjogren's and Lupus, I had a challenge on my hands. I am losing the battle slowly but surely. 68 and still in there fighting for my teeth.

With the osseous, it is not going to look purty. So, I am joining your club and I will have to take vicodin also because the pain level is quite high. I don't take pharmaceuticals as a rule. Just my Armour so I am worried about that also.

I also lost a front tooth about 3 months ago and had to walk around like that for healing before an impression could be made for a bridge. To be honest with you, I did my best to laugh it off and before you know it, everyone was laughing and so was I.

Think of our soldiers coming home w/o their limbs! We are going to be fine!

Said all that to say is that we "both" have to be thankful that we have modern dentistry to help us out. Eventually your partials will feel fine and all will be well with the world again.

I am also upset but what is, is and that is just the way it's going to be.

Sending you hugs and hopefully some encouragement to keep on keeping on!


----------



## Miss Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Ouch! J just looked up Osseous and it doesn't sound like a walk in the park! Good luck with that 
So about the lupus, maybe I should do some more research on that - later if and when I get to feeling sick and they tell me nothing is wrong with me! 
Thanks for giving me the different perspectives to think about! 
My pre op with surgeon in the morning. I'll write if he says anything interesting! Thanks for responding.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Miss Mouse - sounds like you have a lot going on, hope it all goes ok. Keep us updated with everything :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Mouse said:


> Ouch! J just looked up Osseous and it doesn't sound like a walk in the park! Good luck with that
> So about the lupus, maybe I should do some more research on that - later if and when I get to feeling sick and they tell me nothing is wrong with me!
> Thanks for giving me the different perspectives to think about!
> My pre op with surgeon in the morning. I'll write if he says anything interesting! Thanks for responding.


Miss Mouse! You are the "best" and a fighter too! You will make it and life will be good again.

I am not going to sweat the small stuff and I can tell that you feel the same.

Yes.......................let us know what the surgeon had to say.

And, try to get over this hump. Pamper yourself and love your self. You can address the Lupus any time. If you have it, it is not going anywhere.

Too many issues all at one time are inundating. You need some recovery time here.

Just in case: Anti-DNA, C3, C4 would be Lupus tests.

Soldier on, trooper! We are all very proud of you!










You are the "Wolf Lady!"


----------

